# My Own Comic (The Mirror)



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

I know it's pretty rough yet, and it doesn't look that good, 

but the plot is good- I promise you that! The Mirror is based after a novel I'm writing, which made me want to make a comic so people could better visualize what the 'humanus' (anthros) looked like

So here you are, all the pages so far- feel welcome to comment on it, but please be nice 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394467/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394471/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394476/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394479/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394481/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394485/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394488/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394490/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394498/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394501/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394506/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394508/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394511/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394515/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1394519/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1406992/

more to come soon!


----------

